# Conchuck



## Drcal (Sep 19, 2010)

Has anybody ever used the Conchuck from a place called Pop's Shed out of Austrailia?

Here's the link:
http://www.popsshed.com.au/Sub_Categories.aspx?cid=42

It is an interesting concept in chucking that I like, except that after you factor in shipping---AIN'T cheap.

Carmen      
Tampa Bay


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Never heard of it but I love it. Just watched the video!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 19, 2010)

I wonder how easy it is to remove from your turning after you've gotten it all tightened up and there are no more square edges to hold on to...

Looks really neat, though...never heard of it before today...


----------



## KenV (Sep 19, 2010)

Have seen that type of internal clamp before, but used with pipes and the such.  Should work well on good solid woods. 

As with a pin chuck, the hole needs to be dead on the shaft size.  

Not much difference in function than the closed end expansion chucks --  but 22 mm is about a 1 inch hole.


----------



## gr8danish (Sep 22, 2010)

This seems easy enough to replicate though... It really shouldn't be that tough to make a few of these in various smaller sizes. If I were going to fab a few, I would just make them as mandrels instead of chucks.

The only thing that worries me is that it looks like it will put too much pressure on a tubeless pen. I would think that anything with brass guts should be fine though.


----------



## Grizz (Sep 23, 2010)

That does look interesting.

But did anyone else find it odd with all the tools in the background he didn't use a drill press?


----------



## termitepenman (Sep 23, 2010)

I contacted Pop's Shed yesterday to inquire if I could get a ConChuck in the U.S.  I was told that they did not have a distributor in the U.S, but they would ship for a complete price of $100 USD.


----------



## Wildman (Sep 23, 2010)

After watching, the video do not see a big need for a ConChuck.  If they had demonstrated some off center turning using the ConChuck, might feel differently.  

You would waste less wood using your stepcenter, 2 & 4 prong drive centers and live centers to accomplish what he did. 

You would waste less wood using a 4-jaw chuck whether gripping a tenon or expanding into a dovetail recess.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 23, 2010)

termitepenman said:


> I contacted Pop's Shed yesterday to inquire if I could get a ConChuck in the U.S.  I was told that they did not have a distributor in the U.S, but they would ship for a complete price of $100 USD.



Geez that's strange, I was offered it for $95 Australian dollars + $25 shipping to Canada.

I am machining my own version and may demonstrate here if all goes well. It's NOT as easy to build as suggested. Somewhat 'tricky' to get the threaded bolt to 'attach' to the bottom sector and continue to spin in order to have expansion to the upper sector. It's been a good challenge to figure out so far.

Thanks to the thread originator(Carmen) for this posting.


----------



## fishlux (Sep 23, 2010)

You could start with a bike stem as  the core of one.  

Here's one that should work in a 1 inch hole.

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes//Product_10053_10052_509266_-1___


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 23, 2010)

fishlux said:


> You could start with a bike stem as  the core of one.
> 
> Here's one that should work in a 1 inch hole.
> 
> http://www.nashbar.com/bikes//Product_10053_10052_509266_-1___




Fishlux that is a great suggestion and you can't beat that low price for the bike-stem. Thanks for inspiring another good idea. I can see this 'working".


----------



## David.Cooksey (Oct 23, 2011)

*Before i would go out and buy the Conchuck i would buy 1 of J.R. Bealls Treen mandrel set ups

Conchuck: 20mm hole  $110.00

Treen  Stater kit : 1 1/4" and you can also get the treen  1"  treen driver to go onto your treen mandrel $54.05 + shipping

Treen Starter Kit #1 or #2 Morse Taper  $47.30
http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/treen.php
1" Treen Driver  $6.25
http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/treenenlarger.php

So why buy the CONCHUCK

Save money and get a American made product  
*


----------



## cwolfs69 (Oct 23, 2011)

a big problem i see with it is that when you do get it round, the hole you used to  put the chuck i will be off center at the least a bit. We made a similar devise one time but it had double bevels and held item on center.


----------



## refueler1 (Oct 24, 2011)

I thought thats why the make the woodscrew for your chuck? Mine came with my Talon and I have screwed on some odd shaped blanks with no problems. No way am I paying $100 for a freakin expansion bolt that screws on to your spindle..........


----------

